# Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken.



## denebe

Hallo,

was hälten Sie von diesem Satz ?
Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken.​
Er sieht mir theoritsch korrekt aus, weil das Verb 'stecken' ein intransitives Verb (atelisch, mit Ortsadverbiale) ist. (Duden 594 (ix) haben, finden (+ Infinitiv))

LG,
Denebe.


----------



## Sowka

Der Satz ist leider nicht idiomatisch. Man würde eher sagen:

_Mein Auto steckt im Schnee fest_.

Mit Deiner Konstruktion könnte man zum Beispiel sagen:

_Ich habe meine Geldbörse in der Hosentasche stecken_.

Das bedeutet, dass man die Geldbörse bewusst in die Tasche gesteckt hat und sie sich nun dort befindet. Das Auto hingegen steckt man ja nicht in den Schnee. Es steckt einfach fest.


----------



## Kajjo

denebe said:


> Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken.


Was genau willst du mit dem Satz sagen? Der Satz ist prinzipiell grammatisch korrekt, aber sowohl semantisch wenig sinnvoll als auch völlig nicht-idiomatisch.

_Mein Auto steckt im Schnee fest._


----------



## denebe

Danke euch.

Ich will nicht etwas besonders sagen, sondern das Thema 'haben + infinitiv' kneten.

Ich habe die Theorie im Duden gelesen und wollte einfach sie benutzen, ohne nichts sagen zu wollen.

Also ich kenne das Beispiel: "_ich habe mein Auto vor dem Haus stehen_".

Mein Ziel: Beispiele finden mit anderen Verben wie 'stehen'. Es gibt dazu, meiner Meinung nach, liegen, sitzen oder stecken. 

Ich habe Wörterbücher benutzt. Aus einem war einfach zu lesen "im Schnee stecken" (Person, Auto). vgl. stecken | Französisch » Deutsch | PONS
Daher stammt der Satz...

Ich probiere erstens einen syntaxisch richtigen Satz zu bauen, dann wenn er semantisch dazu korrekt ist, bin ich froh.

Sowka, ich habe dein Beispiel und korrektur gelesen und finde es gut ! (_Ich habe meine Geldbörse in der Hosentasche stecken_.)

Zum Schluss, zwei andere Fragen:

_Ich habe einige Bücher auf dem Boden liegen._ // ist der Satz richtig ? (syntaxisch und semantisch, also idiomatisch)


Haben Sie ein Beispiel mit dem Verb '_sitzen' ?_


----------



## Hutschi

Es muss regionale Unterschiede geben, denn für mich klingt der Satz "Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken." idiomatisch, wenn auch umgangssprachlich oder, besser gesagt, es ist kein Satz im formalen Register.
_Ich habe einige Bücher auf dem Boden liegen. _Für mich ist es hier das Gleiche.
Ebenso hier:_  "ich habe mein Auto vor dem Haus stehen".
_
Völlig idiomatisch. Es war eine Überraschung für mich, dass es nicht idiomatisch sein soll.
Natürlich sind die Sätze dann auch für mich semantisch sinnvoll. Sie lassen sich aber nicht auf einfache Weise semantisch aus den isolierten Bestandteilen erklären. Ich nehme an, Kajjo betrachtet es aus diesem Grund als semantisch wenig sinnvoll.

Mit "sitzen" kenne ich im Moment kein Beispiel. Das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass es keine gibt, aber man braucht ja den entsprechenden Kontext.

PS:
Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken. =
Mein Auto ist im Schnee steckengeblieben und steckt noch immer fest.  Die Schneedecke ist relativ hoch. Ich komme mit dem Auto nicht auf einfache Weise frei. Meist hat es die Nebenbedeutung: Ich bin nicht im Auto.
(Das vollständig mit einfachen Worten auszudrücken ist relativ kompliziert, nicht wahr?)

Wenn man im Auto sitzt, sagt man: Ich stecke (mit dem Auto) im Schnee fest.


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> _Ich habe einige Bücher auf dem Boden liegen. _Für mich ist es hier das Gleiche.
> Ebenso hier:_ "ich habe mein Auto vor dem Haus stehen"._


Für mich liegt der Unterschied darin, dass ich die Bücher auf den Boden gelegt habe, und dass ich das Auto vor dem Haus abgestellt habe. Das geht für mich aus dieser Formulierung hervor. In diesen Fällen sage ich "ich habe Bücher auf dem Boden liegen" oder "ich habe mein Auto vor dem Haus stehen".

Wenn ich diese Dinge nicht absichtlich an ihre Orte befördert hätte, dann würde ich das anders ausdrücken. Zum Beispiel: "Hier liegen Bücher auf dem Boden. Mein Auto steht vor dem Haus."

In dem Sinne könnte man auch sagen: "Ich habe einen Teddy auf dem Sofa sitzen."

Aber ich stecke mein Auto nicht in den Schnee.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich auch nicht. Denn ich habe kein Auto.

Aber wenn ich eins hätte, würde ich losfahren und vom Schnee überrascht werden und im Schnee stecken bleiben. Das wäre insofern absichtlich, dass ich absichtlich losgefahren bin und die Möglichkeit des Steckenbleibens billigend inkauf genommen habe.

Wenn die Bücher unabsichtlich auf den Boden gefallen sind, weil ich gegen den Tisch gestoßen bin, ich sie aber absichtlich oder unabsichtlich nicht weggeräumt habe, dann habe ich strukturmäßig den selben Fall.

10 cm Schnee reichen übrigens nicht, es sollte schon ein halber Meter oder ein Meter sein.


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> Für mich liegt der Unterschied darin, dass ich die Bücher auf den Boden gelegt habe, und dass ich das Auto vor dem Haus abgestellt habe. Das geht für mich aus dieser Formulierung hervor. In diesen Fällen sage ich "ich habe Bücher auf dem Boden liegen" oder "ich habe mein Auto vor dem Haus stehen".


Liegt es am Hilfsverb 'haben', das unbedingt eine (absichtliche) Handlung Deinerseits voraussetzt? Und wenn dem so ist,  kann diese Handlung nicht auch unabsichtlich - z.B. im Rausch - durchgeführt worden sein, wie Hutschi es anhand anderer Beispiele andeutet?


----------



## Kajjo

denebe said:


> Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken.


Sowka hat hier eindeutig recht. Nur wenn man sein Auto absichtlich in den Schnee gesteckt hätte, könnte man das so sagen. Außerdem ist "im Schnee stecken" ohnehin nicht idiomatisch, sondern es müsste "im Schnee fest stecken" heißen. Darüber könnte man dann ggf. diskutieren, aber "Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken." geht einfach gar nicht. 

Ich glaube, da lässt sich Hutschi mal wieder von seinem starken Dialekt täuschen. Das wäre ja nicht das erste Mal. Standarddeutsch ist der Satz jedenfalls definitiv nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier zwei Beispiele für "stecken haben" (Titel in Zeitungen)
1)  Kunde _hat Waffe im Hosenbund stecken_.
2) Mann hat Sechs-Millimeter-Projektil im Arm stecken


bearded said:


> Liegt es am Hilfsverb 'haben', das unbedingt eine (absichtliche) Handlung Deinerseits voraussetzt?


Auf N°1 trifft "absichtliche Handlung (des Betroffenen)" zu, auf N°2 dagegen nicht.
Trotzdem halte ich beide Sätze für idiomatisch.

_Aber "Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken." geht einfach nicht. _*+ 1*

Warum? __


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Auf N°1 trifft "absichtliche Handlung (des Betroffenen)" zu, auf N°2 dagegen nicht.
> Trotzdem halte ich beide Sätze für idiomatisch.


Ja, beide Sätze sind idiomatisch, auch als vollständige Sätze, nicht nur als Schlagzeile.

"Etwas irgendwo stecken haben" funktioniert einfach nicht mit Auto und Schnee, weil niemand und nichts ein Auto in Schnee [hinein-]stecken kann. Das ist einfach das falsche Verb. Ein Auto kann im Schnee nur "feststecken", nicht aber "stecken". Ich glaube, wir sollten die Angelegenheit nicht künstlich verkomplizieren. "Feststecken" ist einfach das passende Verb hier und warum andere Verben nicht passen, erübrigt sich einfach.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ein Auto kann im Schnee nur "feststecken", nicht aber "stecken". "Feststecken" ist einfach das passende Verb


"fest" halte ich nicht für unbedingt nötig.
"Mein Auto steckt im Tiefschnee =  ist im Schnee stecken geblieben." ist mMn. durchaus idiomatisch (im Gegensatz zu "Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken.")


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "Mein Auto steckt im Tiefschnee = ist im Schnee stecken geblieben." ist mMn. durchaus idiomatisch


Nein, das sehe ich nicht so. "Mein Auto steckt im Tiefschnee [fest]" ist allenfalls umgangssprachlich akzeptabel, wenn man es als Ellipse versteht und sich "fest" hinzudenkt. Das mag öfter mal so passieren, aber "feststecken" ist die Grundidee, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es liegt wohl an der Klimaveränderung. Die Winter sind kürzer und wärmer geworden.

1978 wäre es keine Frage gewesen, dass ein Auto im Schnee stecken kann, auch ohne dass es jemand hineingesteckt hat.

Im Thüringer Wald habe ich selbst erlebt, auch nach 2000, dass ein Auto im Schnee steckte. 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Zustandsänderung: "Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee festgesteckt" idiomatisch ist, ebensowenig wie "Ich habe mein Auto in den Schnee gesteckt". Das funktioniert höchstens mit einem Spielzeugauto. Dann ist es aber Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken" analog zu den Büchern völlig idiomatisch, zumindest habe ich die anderen Beiträge so verstanden.

Die Autos im Thüringer Wald steckten wirklich im Schnee, der einen Meter hoch auf ihnen lag und sie umhüllte, als ich meine Tante vor einigen Jahren im Winter besuchte. Fahren konnte man damit nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> ...nicht "Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee festgesteckt" idiomatisch ist, ebensowenig wie "Ich habe mein Auto in den Schnee gesteckt"


Zustimmung.



Hutschi said:


> Das funktioniert höchstens mit einem Spielzeugauto.


Eben! 



Hutschi said:


> 1978 wäre es keine Frage gewesen, dass ein Auto im Schnee stecken kann


Sprachlich war das auch damals nicht möglich. Inhaltlich ist es auch heute noch möglich.


----------



## JClaudeK

denebe said:


> Ich habe Wörterbücher benutzt. In einem war einfach zu lesen "im Schnee stecken" (Person, Auto). vgl. stecken | Französisch » Deutsch | PONS


Ich fasse mal zusammen:
"(ist) im Schnee stecken geblieben" ist ganz normal und liest man sehr oft, siehe hier.
"steck(t)/en im Schnee fest" findet man  wesentlich selterer (hier), ist aber idiomatisch.
"Ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken."  (nicht idomatisch, nur Hutschi sagt, er kenne es als reginanle Variante)


----------



## Hutschi

Noch etwas zur Semantik von "stecken":

Es hat sehr verschiedene Bedeutungen.
Duden | stecken | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Für die Diskussion relevant sind folgende:


[durch eine Öffnung hindurchführen und] an eine bestimmte Stelle tun (schieben, stellen, legen); hineinstecken
sich an einer bestimmten Stelle, an die etwas getan (geschoben, gestellt, gelegt) worden ist, befinden
(Die Nummerierung stimmt nicht mit der im Duden überein, ich habe sie angepasst.)

Nach meinem Gefühl haben die meisten über 1. gesprochen, während ich über 2. gesprochen habe. Landschaftlich gilt 2. auch für Personen (Wo steckst du? = Wo befindest du dich?)

Das Auto steckt im Hof, es steckt in Berlin, es steckt im Wald, es steckt auf der Straße, es steckt im Schnee.

_Es steckt im Schnee fest_ hat eine andere semantische Bedeutung, pragmatisch hat es die gleiche Bedeutung. Wenn etwas im Schnee steckt (sich inmitten von Schnee befindet), steckt es fest.

Das einzige Problem mit dem Schnee: ich habe es nicht unbedingt in den Schnee befördert, obwohl das sein kann, es kann auch eingeschneit sein.
Bei wenig Schnee sage ich nicht: Es steckt im Schnee.

Das Beispiel mit dem Spielzeugauto betrifft dagegen die Bedeutung 1. Ich habe es in den Schnee hineingesteckt.

Im Schnee feststecken - das wird meist verwendet, wenn man unterwegs ist und nicht weiter kann.

---
Stecken=sich befinden - wird auch auf Personen angewendet. So fragte mein Vater meine Mutter: _Wo steckt der Bernd schon wieder?_
("Der" wegen Herkunft aus südlichem Sprachbereich, nicht um mich zu beleidigen.) Antwort: "Der steckt in der Werkstatt".

---
Was hat das mit der Frage zu tun? "Stecken" kann einfach "sich befinden" bedeuten.

---

Ich stecke im Regen. = Ich befinde mich im Regen.

---


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das Auto steckt im Hof  es steckt auf der Straße


Ist das dein Ernst? Das ist für mich unfassbar nicht-idiomatisch.

Dagegen empfinde ich es in Fragen als idiomatisch. Ich nehme an, dass die obige aktive Verwendung von "stecken" obsolet ist.

_ Wo steckt er denn jetzt schon wieder? Wo steckst du?
_


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Klarstellung.
Zur Frage:
Es ist mein Ernst. In formalem Stil würde ich es aber auch als falsch betrachten. Ich sehe aber, dass es vielleicht tatsächlich im allgemeinen Gebrauch obsolet ist. 
In meinem aktiven Wortschatz ist es vorhanden. Ich hätte es nicht als falsch oder als unnormal empfunden, wenn es in einer Erzählung stehen würde.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Das Auto steckt im Hof, es steckt in Berlin, ....


würde ich spontan auch nicht sagen,   aber anscheinend ist es möglich, "stecken" umgangssprachlich so zu verwenden:
Cf. §2:
_umgangssprachlich: _das Haus steckte unter schattigen Bäumen
und:
_- der Rohrstock steckt im Wohnzimmer immer schon hinter der Uhr und wird zu allen möglichen Gelegenheiten hervorgeholt._


----------



## Sowka

Aber nach meinem Empfinden spielt bei *diesen* Verwendungen von "stecken" immer ein "Verstecken" mit. Die Dinge sind irgendwo verborgen. Ebenso empfinde ich das bei "wo steckst du denn?" -- ich kann dich nicht sehen, wo hältst du dich versteckt?

Deshalb finde ich "das Auto steckt auf der Straße" vollkommen seltsam. "Das Auto steckt im hinteren Winkel der Garage", zum Beispiel, wäre da schon plausibler.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Aber nach meinem Empfinden spielt bei *diesen* Verwendungen von "stecken" immer ein "Verstecken" mit.


_"Bei *diesen*_ ..." 
Deshalb funktioniert mMn auch  "Das Auto steckt im Schnee." (auch ohne 'fest') (= es ist ganz/ teilweise von Schnee bedeckt)
dagegen
_Das Auto steckt im Hof, es steckt in Berlin, .... _ nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Aber nach meinem Empfinden spielt bei diesen Verwendungen von "stecken" immer ein "Verstecken" mit.


Andererseits:
_stecken > sich irgenwo befinden
an einem bestimmten Platz, in einer bestimmten Lage sein_

Ein anderes Beispiel:
A.: "Weißt du, wo Peter ist?"
B.: "Der steckt mal wieder bei seinem Freund."
Hier spielt kein "Verstecken" mit, B. weiß genau, wo Peter ist.

Also ehrlich, das Verb "stecken" hat's in sich! Es ist nicht leicht, den jeweiligen Gebrauch genau abzugrenzen.
Vielleicht könnte man sagen "stecken" = sich befinden (ohne dass ein "Verstecken" mitschwingt) wendet man nur auf Personen an. ?


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann zumindest einigermaßen klar unterscheiden zwischen umgangssprachlichem und formalem Stil.
*
Formaler Stil:*

Etwas wird auf etwas gesteckt:

Ich stecke die Filmspule auf die Achse.
Die Filmspule steckt auf der Achse.
(Hie dringt die ursprüngliche Bedeutung "stechen" noch leicht hervor.)

*Umgangssprachlicher Stil:*

Sich befinden.

Klaus steckt im Kinderzimmer.
Das Auto steckt im Hof hinter den Bäumen.
Peter steckt bei seinem Freund.

stecken - feststecken (sich unbeweglich irgendwo befinden)

Das Auto steckt im Schnee. (Es ist von Schnee eingeschlossen.) (Wahrscheinlich nur regionale Verwendung)
Das Auto steckt im Schnee fest.

Die beiden Bedeutungen überlappen sich aber. Wenn etwas feststeckt, befindet es sich dort. "Fest" selbst kann figurativ sein.

Die Wendungen mit "Das Auto steckt im Schnee" werden von vielen von Kajjo hier nicht als standardsprachlich anerkannt.
*
Neutraler Stil:
*
Hineinstecken:
Ich habe das Spielzeugauto in den Schnee gesteckt.
Jetzt steckt das Auto im Schnee.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Die Wendungen mit "Das Auto steckt im Schnee" werden von vielen hier nicht als standardsprachlich anerkannt.


Von vielen?
Soweit ich gesehen habe, hat nur Kajjo diesen Satz als _allenfalls umgangssprachlich akzeptabel _bezeichnet.

Nur "_ich habe mein Auto im Schnee stecken_" wird von allen (außer Dir) abgelehnt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis.
---
Zusatz 
_Ich habe das Auto im Schnee stecken_ wird hier im Forum nur von mir als idiomatisch anerkannt.


----------

